

Ask HN: How do I become the very best? - RandomCharArray

The Pokemon theme song goes:<p>&#62; I wanna be the very best<p>&#62; Like no one ever was<p>While I don't want to be the _very best_, I'd like to be pretty damn good.<p>I'm studying for my Integrated Master's degree in Software Engineering right now, 3rd year out of 5. 
Fortunately, there's no shortage of jobs where I am located (the EU). Academically, I'm doing well, too: I was a TA, have good grades and maintain very good relationships with my professors.<p>I love software development. It's the first thing I've been really good at. I think I'm a smart guy, too.<p>I have, however, very little to show for it, apart from Uni projects and good grades. All of my personal projects simple stuff that grows stale after I frantically hack on it for a couple of days.<p>Now, I'm trying to make amends:
- I got a spot at a summer school/internship at a very prestigious research institute.<p>- I'm going to create a technical blog where I can at least talk about my quick hacks and record my thoughts on trends.<p>- I've been trying to always have something going apart from working towards my degree: this summer, I'll be teaching a summer course.<p>- I've been trying to get international experience. The internship is abroad. I'm also going to be studying at Germany for the next semester at a pretty good university.<p>I'd like to take advantage of HN's userbase to ask for help:<p>Do you have any recommendations for me?<p>How can I groom myself for the top companies?<p>How can I become the very best?<p>Thanks in advance.<p>(note: throwaway account)
======
coreygoodie
Consider answering questions on stackoverflow. I have nowhere near the
schooling you do, and basically spend 30 minutes a day clicking through
questions and just reading them - even though I can't answer, I'm finding it
to be a valuable experience.

~~~
RandomCharArray
Hey, thanks for replying.

I have a stackoverflow profile, and I do try to reply to questions, but my
ratio of questions asked to questions answered is 6:1.

That's because for me, as an intermediate programmer, most questions fall on
one of these two categories:

\- Incredibly easy: Anyone can answer these.

\- Incredibly hard: Really above my skill level.

~~~
coreygoodie
More or less where I'm at, as well, so I don't have too much more advice :(.
I've read all the books and done all the tutorials, so I'm strong on the easy,
fundamental stuff but now I'm really not sure how to progress all that much
further.

------
debacle
You need to sacrifice to be the best. You will never be the best at $x if
there's someone who is willing to give up more and focus harder than you.

------
AznHisoka
What problem do you want to solve in the world - big or small?

~~~
RandomCharArray
Short answer: Big. Definitely.

~~~
agrevelink
Yeah just think about the problems and then find ways to solve them with what
you know. Teach yourself what you don't know.

